# NO WORDS FOR THIS



## sprintertech




----------



## meangreen360

lmao


----------



## Bootlegger

He even looks like an Idiot!....lol


----------



## NMKawierider

What a waste...


----------



## lilbigtonka

hey you got it im gonna hold the camera for 5 more minutes ok hahahaha


----------



## BigIzzy

bahaha I can just see him goin too the dealer "it wont go anymore'' LOL someone has gotta translate THROTTLE CONTROL for this guy


----------



## 850PoPo

Should have brough more tire to that dog fight


----------



## bruteman

some smack that I idiot


----------



## FABMAN

tard! Ill just hold it wide open till the belt catches!


----------



## Twisted10

nice helmet douchewad.


----------



## lg07brute

MORON!!!!! The meaning of the override button should be explained to this fella. Suppose he owns stock in a belt company? or just likes to wreck stuff.


----------



## 650Brute

DorkFish.


----------



## IBBruin

I guess he skipped school the day they taught muddin 101


----------



## Twisted10

no offense to our canadian neighbors, but this guy has to be canadian or from across the pond... lol


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN

:haha:


----------



## Masher

What is dat smoke? I don't know it wont go. Let's go drink a Blue, Eh.


----------



## DaBrute

Twisted10 said:


> no offense to our canadian neighbors, but this guy has to be canadian or from across the pond... lol


sorry to dissapoint but that Tard is Italian.


----------



## BF750FI

Speachless.....................you would have thought the guy would have realized he was not getting out....lol.


----------



## KMKjr

Twisted10 said:


> no offense to our canadian neighbors, but this guy has to be canadian or from across the pond... lol





wvMOUNTAINMAN said:


> :haha:





Masher said:


> What is dat smoke? I don't know it wont go. Let's go drink a Blue, Eh.


This coming from a country who elected George Bush........twice......and the second time they knew he was an idiot!!


----------



## walker

well george ain't as bad as what we got now... but i will say masher should be proud cause he was letting it eat............. but yea gotta know when to throw in tha towel


----------



## RDWD

Oh come on now, why you gotta throw good ole GW under the bus.


----------



## 88rxn/a

WOW!


----------



## Masher

Ohh, no a Canadian Liberal... That beats it all. With Bush you at least knew what you had. Can't say that about any liberal candidate.


----------



## KMKjr

RDWD said:


> Oh come on now, why you gotta throw good ole GW under the bus.


Easy target and that's all I had


----------



## skid

hahaha wow is right. (didn't know this was such a political site).


----------



## Roboquad

*Thank god* he didn't get that canarie yellow outfit dirty. thats priceless. I want my 5 min. back. I now feel dumber for watching this...


----------



## jbadon

lmfao man and they talk bad about us hahahahahha


----------



## DLB

:wtf: Are you guys sure that was dude on the outty? Sure looked like a little girl to me.


----------



## Polaris425

Some people just dont have a lick of sense.


Oh, and let's leave out the political BS.


----------



## Twisted10

i cant stop watching it and laughing @ that helmet...

is it still 1943? hello McFly!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

the look on his face when the belt slipped the first time is priceless:hahanot sure what language but the oh **** look is the same LOL) Some people just dont know when to give up LOL


----------



## Masher

He was lettin her eat for sure. He just forgot some meats.


----------



## websy

Can-am Outlander $13,985
Canary Yellow Outfit $175.00
Ugliest Helmet in the world $135.00
New Belt + Labor at Can-am Dealership $750.00
Not having a clue.......priceless


----------



## zacksbf

About 30 seconds into the video I checked the timer at the bottom and figured they show someone pulling him out and that is why this is 5 minutes long. Ohh no we were not that lucky. He just did the same thing with no improvement for 4 more minutes and after destroying a belt decided he should give up before he gets his half-spoiled bannana suit dirty.
I guess it is true; you really can't fix stupid!


----------



## camo650

Atleast his outfit matched the bike, I mean the last thing you want to do when making a video for youtube is look like an idiot. 

Oh wait..................dang it.


----------



## GWNBrute

What is the man thinking!!!


----------



## Metal Man

LOL good stuff....


----------

